
PayPal Targets Identity Ownership with Its First Blockchain Investment - 18pfsmt
https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaeldelcastillo/2019/04/02/paypal-targets-identity-ownership-with-its-first-blockchain-investment/
======
18pfsmt
Keybase seems relevant here. Do they have any blockchain projects? Namecoin
would seem an obvious partner.

